# Snow!



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I couldn`t believe this when I saw the headlines...


Snow closes roads in central Portugal - The Portugal News


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> I couldn`t believe this when I saw the headlines... Snow closes roads in central Portugal - The Portugal News


Believe it, we are half an hour away from the snow and it's back to winter


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wonder weather ski slopes there are open


----------

